# Paging George



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

Hey George, since you have Indigo birds, can you tell me if they ever have flecks like ash reds?

I have a couple of rollers that I think may be Indigo but I can't be sure. I know that I read about breeding Indigo to black and producing all andalusion. I am breeding them to duns to test them out. This should work as dun is black dilute.

I actually had several but sold off a large number of birds recently to reduce the group to a reasonable number. I kept a couple of these guys to see if they are what I think they are. How they came about, I have no idea as my son took care of these birds for several years and they just bred however they wanted to.

I kept two cock birds that have an ash red (spread) look in that they are silvery with rusty red in head and breast, which I read about as Indigo. I also had some that showed no red but sold them with the group. I just couldn't keep them all.

What do you think?

Bill


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*HI BILL, The first thing I must say is that I am just starting to work with INDIGO so I am not an expert on the subject.The two cocks that you speak of could be pure indigo, I have mated 2 indigo's in the hope to produce a pure indigo,which I have done. Now the mating that you speak of to the dun if she is carry's spread then you should get dilute ANDALUSIAN or andalusion cocks carring dilute. I am not sure of what a dilute andalusion will looks like. I do have an AMERICAN SHOW RACER was given to me that I was told is a dilute andalusian it looks like a dark gray.I plan on mating her to a black spread cock and I am not sure what I will get.In any event keep a good record of what you get from your matings and raise about 4 rounds as you may get more then one result. .GEORGE *


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Hi George*

Thanks for your reply.

Yeah, I'm hoping for dilute andalusion but of course that won't happen unless the cocks are split for dilute. If they are, I think dilute of the indigo or andalusion would have to be very nice. According to the Quinn book, Homozygous Indigo to Black (sex not a factor as these are non-sex-linked genes) mating produces 100% Andalusion. Dun has to work the same way.

I'll try to post some pics of these birds and you can tell me what you think about whether they are indigo or just some form of ash red. They are different.

I always keep a notebook with every pair, every egg laid, when babies hatch, banding and the dates of everything that happens. It's the only way to fly. I already have bands for this year and am just getting the birds paired off.

I just took over this flock of birds from my son so I don't know much about any of them. He never kept records and hasn't banded since 98. Sad.

Bill


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

HI BILL, I have the Quinn note book also. As I said in my earlier post that I put two indigo together in the hope that i would get an homozygous indigo,which I did. Now I have to get a homozygous black spread, but until then I can still mate him to black spread heterozygous I should still get 50% andalusion. My homozugous indigo looks like a red check but his head is a very nice gun metal blue. If I took this bird to am race club they would all say its a red check,I do plan on doing that just for the fun of it as I know what I bred this bird from. .GEORGE


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Hey George*

If you would be willing to send me an email, I'll send some pics to you. I have no idea how to post them here but will try at some point. My email is [email protected]

Bill


----------

